# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  ASPAT norma

## medyczka

*AspAT (Aminotransferaza asparaginianowa, GOT, AST)*

*Norma*: 
kobiety: 7-34 U/l
mężczyźni: 8-46 U/l

*Interpretacja*: Podwyższony poziom może być przyczyną marskości wątroby, zapalenia, żółtaczki.

----------

